# Pacific Sun Pandora Hyperion R2 Released!



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

We've come a long way from Mogul base and outdoor timer's:

http://www.reefkeeping.ca/forum/content.php?43-Pacific-Sun-Pandora-Hyperion-R2-Released!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

"...Retails for $4,046.00 and 65" $4,774.00." 

Thanks, but i will pass

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

sig said:


> "...Retails for $4,046.00 and 65" $4,774.00."
> 
> Thanks, but i will pass


lol.....me too....but that touchscreen is sick!


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! that technology is amazing.
Have to agree with Sig that the price is way out there! but with most things in the technology stream...

Wait a couple of years and we will probably be talking about this type of technology the way we talk about LED's today.


----------

